# BSA Paratrooper Restoration Build Thread



## Connor (Mar 11, 2019)

I've been looking for a good military bicycle project and was fortunate enough to get a paratrooper off of @Glenn Rhein. The plan is to restore it back to original military specs with just a rear brake set up and modern tires...
Thinking of grabbing a can of this Olive Drab paint:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Z54WV8/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Does anyone know of a good bike tire that looks like the original war grade style? The closest I could find was these:
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=311002109082

-Connor


----------



## Mercian (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi Connor,

These are the ones (including tubes) I bought a couple of weeks ago for my latest BSA.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-of-26-X-1-3-8-Record-Raleigh-Black-Tyres-And-Tubes-Schrader/401609620938?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

The tread is spot on. The only drawback is the 'Raleigh Record' moulded into the sides, but at least it's a british bike company, and only really noticeable if you go looking for it.

Red handlebars and mudguards on bikes in British Army service used to indicate Ammo Technicians and bomb disposal units.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Connor (Mar 12, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Hi Connor,
> 
> These are the ones (including tubes) I bought a couple of weeks ago for my latest BSA.
> 
> ...





Hey Adrian, just ordered the tires - thanks for the tip! I’m not sure if the handlebars were originally red, but I’m thinking about going all green...
-Connor


----------



## Connor (Mar 12, 2019)

I tried reaching out to Stuart Bray but haven’t heard back yet...


----------



## curtis odom (Mar 21, 2019)

Working on mine now. I was wondering how many people set theirs up as a rider?


----------



## ChadC (Mar 21, 2019)

Congrats! I got a bike off Glenn too. Now I have 3 BSA's, 1 is a pile of parts I'll probably sell now.
My restored bike is set up to be ridable, although I try not to because of the original seat.


----------



## curtis odom (Mar 22, 2019)

My BSA, freshly painted. Something different. This color is Spitfire Photo Reconnaissance Blue (PRU).


----------



## Mercian (Mar 23, 2019)

Heresy, Curtis ! (-:

i'm working on my third at the moment. I have two good restored ones, and the paint and transfers on this third one are excellent. However, most other parts are missing, and, since an original front wheel today costs twice what my first complete bike did (!), I have settled down to play a long game and get parts as and if they turn up (does anyone have a spare butterfly nut, and bottom bracket?)

In the meantime, I have set myself the task of building a 3 speed rider with parts no later than 1955.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

